# Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

						Facebook ist nicht dazu verpflichtet, den Eltern Zugriff auf das Konto ihres verstorbenen Kindes zu gewähren, um Nachforschungen über die Umstände des Todes zu erforschen. So entschied das Berliner Kammergericht in zweiter Instanz. Das Gericht berief sich auf das Fernmeldegeheimnis.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*


----------



## Mischk@ (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wahnsinn !
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, würde soetwas mit meinen Kindern sein...

Zum Glück regeln wir das alles offener. Hier kann jeder, jeden Account einsehen.
Passwörter sind auch unter einander bekannt für den Fall der Fälle.

Ich finde Eltern sollten mehr *Aufklärungarbeit* in Bezug dessen leisten.
Ich lasse meine Kinder auch nicht machen was sie wollen im Internet. ( 12 und 15 jahre )


----------



## Lelwani (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Kinder auch nicht machen was sie wollen im Internet. ( 12 und 15 jahre )



Das machen sie dann woanders  

Sonst wird immer rumgeheult wegen datenschutz , jetzt wird er mal kosequent durchgesetzt und dann ises auch wieder falsch.


----------



## Conqi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Zum Glück regeln wir das alles offener. Hier kann jeder, jeden Account einsehen.



Oh Gott, die Vorstellung ist ja grausig. Welcher Teenager will denn bitte, dass seine Eltern seine privaten Nachrichten lesen?



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Passwörter sind auch unter einander bekannt für den Fall der Fälle.



Das Passwort hatten sie in diesem Fall auch, nur bringt das nichts, wenn der Account im Gedenk-Modus ist, dann ist ein Login sinnvollerweise nicht mehr möglich.

Ich finde die Entscheidung des Gerichts auch korrekt. Das Lesen von privaten Nachrichten würde schließlich auch die Privatssphäre der anderen Chatteilnehmer massiv schädigen. Wer weiß, was für intime Gedanken und Nachrichten da ausgetauscht wurden?


----------



## Bevier (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Das machen sie dann woanders
> 
> Sonst wird immer rumgeheult wegen datenschutz , jetzt wird er mal kosequent durchgesetzt und dann ises auch wieder falsch.



Wenn der Gründ für Tod des Kindes zweifelhaft ist, kann ich verstehen, dass die Eltern das Urteil nicht gutheißen. In einem solchen Fall sollten die Daten eben sehr wohl herausgegeben werden. Hier geht es nicht in erster Linie um das Fernmeldegeheimnis sondern um den Tod einer Minderjährigen und ob sie es vielleicht freiwillig in einer Kurzschlußreaktion tat. Wenn meiner Tochter so etwas passieren würde, würde ich auch nicht ruhen. Aktuell (10 Jahre alt) hätte ich noch den Zugriff auf alle ihre (wenigen) Konten aber wie das aussähe, wenn sie älter ist, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen...
MMn eine eindeutige Fehlentscheidung durch das Gericht, wenn auch zum Unglück der leidenden Eltern leider rechtmäßig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ich finde die Entscheidung merkwürdig.

Wenn ich Erbe bin, bin ich doch Rechtsnachfolger des Verstorbenen. Wenn in der Erbmasse z.B. Briefe an den Verstorbenen sind, darf ich die doch auch öffnen (bin ja Rechtsnachfolger). Der andere Briefpartner, der den Brief geschrieben hat, möchte vielleicht auch nicht, dass ich dann die Briefe lese, trotzdem kann ich das tun.

Das wäre meiner Meinung nach genau auf diesen Fall übertragbar.


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

@ Bevier: Habe selber keine zehnjährige Tochter, aber ansonsten stimme ich mit allem zu 100% überein.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Es wird immer eine Seite "unfair" behandelt.

Die Eltern würden gerne wissen, ob die Tochter ggf. in den Tod gemobbt wurde (damit wird auch das Thema des Cyber-Mobbings aufgegriffen, nicht uninteressant), aber dem gegenüber steht die Privatsphäre. Aus rechtlicher Sicht kann ich das nachvollziehen, aus moralischer eher weniger. Aber Justitia ist nun mal auf beiden Augen blind.

Zudem bewerten die Menschen aus der Neutralität heraus immer gerne objektiv, sobald es um ihre eigene Haut oder nahes Umfeld geht, dreht sich diese Ansicht auch mal schlagartig.


----------



## Stormado (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Grundsätzlich ist es von Facebook m.M.n. richtig, das Einsehen der Daten zum Schutz Dritter zu verhindern.

Aber hier haben wir einen Sonderfall, von daher würde ich es begrüßen wenn der BGH irgendwann zu Gunsten der Eltern entscheiden würde. Denn wenn die Tochter evtl. wirklich Suizid begangen hat, dann sollten die Eltern das wissen.


----------



## HyperBeast (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Finde die Entscheidung von Facebook goldrichtig. Niemand hat mehr etwas in dem Account zu suchen. Der geistige Eigentümer ist gestorben und meiner Meinung nach hat niemand das Recht in der Privatsphäre rumzuschnüffeln egal durch welchen Umstand.

@Bevier Wenn wir bei jedem Fall eine Ausnahme machen, brauchen wir keine Regeln, dann ist das ganze System sinnlos


----------



## Memphis_83 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wenn den Richtern sowas passieren würde, würde ich gerne dabei sein und sagen: Jetzt seht ihr was ihr für Mist gebaut habt!
Völlige Fehlentscheidung! Und ehrlich gesagt hat das für mich wenig mit Datenschutz zu tun...da hätte FB anders reagieren können!
Egal ob Recht auf deren Seite!


----------



## Echo321 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wir leben in einer Zeit wo es Cyber Mobbing, Anonymität im Netz und viele kranke Menschen gibt. Labile Menschen sehen im Selbstmord ihre einzige Chance dem zu entkommen oder sie werden von besonders kranken Menschen dazu überredet weil diese sich daran aufg**len.

Warum kann nicht ein Ermittler die Chatlogs durchlesen und dann beurteilen ob der Tod ein Unfall, Selbstmord oder vielleicht sogar Mord (durch CyberMobbing usw.) war. Die Eltern finden dann ihren Frieden und dem Datenschutz wird genüge getan. Datenschutz ist sehr wichtig , die Anonymität im Netz auch ... beides aber nicht um jeden Preis. Im Einzelfall muss es Ausnahmen geben.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wenn die Eltern Zugang auf das Facebook-Konto der Tochter brauchen, um herauszufinden, warum Sie sich so verhalten hat, halte ich das für fragwürdig. 
Wenn man mit seinem Kind Zeit verbringt und sich mit ihm beschäftigt, dann merkt man, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. 
Meiner Meinung nach hätten die Eltern etwas merken müssen, außer es war spontan, aber dann findet man darauf auch nichts auf Facebook.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## projectneo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern Zugang auf das Facebook-Konto der Tochter brauchen, um herauszufinden, warum Sie sich so verhalten hat, halte ich das für fragwürdig.
> Wenn man mit seinem Kind Zeit verbringt und sich mit ihm beschäftigt, dann merkt man, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätten die Eltern etwas merken müssen, außer es war spontan, aber dann findet man darauf auch nichts auf Facebook.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



Ich gehe davon aus, du hast keine Kinder im Teenager Alter. Ab einer gewissen Altersgrenze teilt man nicht mehr alles mit den Eltern. Das ist auch gut so! Kinder müssen lernen alleine im Leben klar zu kommen.
Und nur weil man merk mein Kinde zieht sich etwas mehr zurück, kann man nicht schlussfolgern, dass es morgen vor den Zug springt.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Es wird immer eine Seite "unfair" behandelt.
> 
> Die Eltern würden gerne wissen, ob die Tochter ggf. in den Tod gemobbt wurde (damit wird auch das Thema des Cyber-Mobbings aufgegriffen, nicht uninteressant), aber dem gegenüber steht die Privatsphäre. Aus rechtlicher Sicht kann ich das nachvollziehen, aus moralischer eher weniger. Aber Justitia ist nun mal auf beiden Augen blind.
> 
> Zudem bewerten die Menschen aus der Neutralität heraus immer gerne objektiv, sobald es um ihre eigene Haut oder nahes Umfeld geht, dreht sich diese Ansicht auch mal schlagartig.


gut geschrieben, bringts auf den Punkt.



Stormado schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es von Facebook m.M.n. richtig, das Einsehen der Daten zum Schutz Dritter zu verhindern.
> 
> Aber hier haben wir einen Sonderfall, von daher würde ich es begrüßen wenn der BGH irgendwann zu Gunsten der Eltern entscheiden würde. Denn wenn die Tochter evtl. wirklich Suizid begangen hat, dann sollten die Eltern das wissen.



Warum ein Sonderfall? Es war ein Unfalltod. Wenn ich das schon als Ausnahme sehe (und das alter der Person muss egal sein, gleiches Recht für alle), dann muss ich bei jedem Autounfall, bei jedem Absturz beim Klettern, bei jedem Ertrinken... bei fast allen Unfalltoden davon ausgehen, es KÖNNTE Suizid gewesen sein und damit den Datenschutz aufheben. 
Moralisch bin ich voll bei dir. Der Tod eines jungen Mädchens geht uns allen nah, und es ist nur verständlich, dass alle - insbesondere die Eltern - jede Möglichkeit nutzen möchten, um alles herauszufinden, was herauszufinden ist. Da reicht schon ein Strohhalm wie eventuell existierende Chats. 
Aber unser Rechtssystem funktioniert so nicht. Wir legen recht nicht nach individuellen Geschichten aus. Recht darf keine Rache üben, aber ebenso darf recht keine traurigen Einzelschicksale nehmen, um sich selbst auszuhebeln.

Bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung werden viele hellhörig, wenn es nun heißen würde, ein Ermittler bekommt zugriff auf alle privaten Nachrichten eines Minderjährigen, weil dieser "unter Verdacht steht", gemobbt zu haben - der Aufschrei wäre (hoffentlich) riesig. Und hier ist es der selbe Fall, nur eben von der anderen Seite betrachtet.



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern Zugang auf das Facebook-Konto der Tochter brauchen, um herauszufinden, warum Sie sich so verhalten hat, halte ich das für fragwürdig.
> Wenn man mit seinem Kind Zeit verbringt und sich mit ihm beschäftigt, dann merkt man, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätten die Eltern etwas merken müssen, außer es war spontan, aber dann findet man darauf auch nichts auf Facebook.
> 
> Meine Meinung.


Vielleicht ist ja genau das der Fall. Wir wissen nicht, was die Eltern wahrgenommen haben. Vielleicht war das Kind in der letzten Zeit schweigsam, zurückgezogen oder reizbar. Vielleicht ist es aber die (nachvollziehbare) Paranoia nach so einem Verlust, der jetzt irrationale Gedanken anstößt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2017)

Persönlich finde ich diese Entscheidung nicht korrekt, auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
Meine kleine Schwester starb vor knapp 5 Jahren an Hirnschlag, auch sie hatte einen Facebook-Account. Da sowohl meine Eltern als auch ich nicht wollten dass ihr Account mit Comments vollgemüllt wird, insbesondere mit pietätlosen Äußerungen oder anderen für uns negativ zu verstehenden Inhalten, und wir uns nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden konnten auf im WWW herumschwirrenden "Datei-Leichen" mit Bezug zu meiner Schwester zu stoßen, war es ein großer Akt Facebook mit unserem Anliegen zu kontaktieren. Gut, der Unterschied in unserem Falle war der das wir eine komplette Account-Löschung verlangten, was am Ende auch durchgeführt wurde. Aber dazu mussten wir einiges an Dokumenten vorlegen: Personalausweis, Sterbeurkunde, meine eigenen Personalien (da ich mich allein darum gekümmert hab), ...

Ich meine: Der Besitzer des Accounts ist tot, und wenn dies 100%ig nachgewiesen werden kann dann sehe ich kein Problem darin den nächsten Verwandten dieser Person den Zugang oder zumindest eine einmalige Einsicht zu gewähren wenn ein berechtigter Grund/Verdacht vorliegt. Vor allem wenn es die leiblichen Eltern sind.



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern Zugang auf das Facebook-Konto der Tochter brauchen, um herauszufinden, warum Sie sich so verhalten hat, halte ich das für fragwürdig.
> Wenn man mit seinem Kind Zeit verbringt und sich mit ihm beschäftigt, dann merkt man, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätten die Eltern etwas merken müssen, außer es war spontan, aber dann findet man darauf auch nichts auf Facebook.
> 
> Meine Meinung.


Dazu müsste man die ganze private Vorgeschichte kennen. Als Außenstehende können wir nur mutmaßen, dennoch halte ich es falsch den Eltern das Einsichtrecht zu verweigern. 
Weil: Welcher Schaden kann denn da passieren? Den größten Verlust haben die Eltern leider schon erleiden müssen, eben den Tod der Tochter. Ihnen geht es um Gewissheit, die Ursache des Unglücks zu finden.
Es ist keine Floskel wenn ich sage dass viele Eltern an der Unwissenheit kaputtgehen können.


----------



## extremeDsgn (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Eine Schande. Die größere Schande ist, wie unmoralisch das auch noch viele unterstützen.


----------



## OField (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Eine tote Person braucht keinen Datenschutz. Allerdings muss man natürlich bedenken, dass der Account vielleicht auch Zugriff auf schützenswerte Daten anderer Personen hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Bei einem Todesfall ist das wohl die Höhe.

Eine Bekannte meiner Tochter hat sich um Neujahr mit Kohlenmonoxid umgebracht, weil sie depressiv war.
Die genaue Anleitung dazu kam aus dem Internet.

Die armen Eltern.

Was für eine Schande!

Das gehört vor den BGH!


----------



## uka (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Auch wenn die Eltern sicher gerne ein anderes Urteil sehen würden, finde ich diese Gerichtsentscheidung gut. Wenn die Eltern Zugriff erhalten, was ist dann der nächste Schritt? 

Anklage+*Schadensersatz* gegen jemanden dem Sie via Facebook erzählt hat das Sie nicht mehr leben möchte (und er es nicht irgendwem gesagt hat)?
Anklage+*Schadensersatz* gegen jemanden der Ihr via Facebook irgend nen Mist erzählt hat (Mobbing z.B.)?

Es geht hier auch um den Datenschutz anderer, nicht nur und bzgl. der Tochter.

Wenn die Eltern davon ausgehen, das eine Einwirkung durch andere Ursache des Todes war sollte dies die Polizei doch herausfinden. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die nicht relativ schnell an Chats von Facebook kommen. Es sei den, es sind nur haltlose Vermutungen der Eltern ...


----------



## azkar (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Das ist ein schwierigies Thema, es könnte ja auch sein dass durch eine komplette Offenlegung für die Eltern das Bild des Kindes unnützerweise stark negativ beeinflusst wird und somit das Andenken quasi beschmutzt wird.
Man weiß ja nie was vor allem bei Teenies so ausgetauscht wird was eigentlich Mumpitz ist aber die Eltern verletzen könnte.
Vllt. wäre es ja auch eine Option wenn man in Zweifelsfällen wie eben z.B. Selbstmord eine neutrale Person der Justiz einsetzt die alles durchwälzt und dort etwaige Auslöser ausfindig macht bzw. entscheidet ob eine Freigabe sinnvoll ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Es ist eine Grundsatzentscheidung, das es dem Fernmeldegeheimnis unterliegt ist nur Konsequent, immerhin liegt das Zeug auf den Servern bei Facebook. Die Richter haben schon entschieden dass Emails darunter fallen und Facebook ist auch so eine Art Emailsystem.

Wenn es um Straftaten geht, dann kann das Fernmeldegeheimnis übrigens ganz einfach ausgehebelt werden. Dazu braucht es jedoch eine richterliche Anordnung, die in dem Fall jedoch nicht gegeben war. Ein bloßer Verdacht, "es könnte ja eventuell sein", reicht da eben nicht aus.



Memphis_83 schrieb:


> Wenn den Richtern sowas passieren würde, würde ich gerne dabei sein und sagen: Jetzt seht ihr was ihr für Mist gebaut habt!



Das Standardargument: "den sollte man nicht ins Gefängnis stecken sondern totschlagen". "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten? Einsperren und zwar für immer!" usw.. Glücklicherweise lassen sich die Richter meist nicht von irgendwelchen Einzelfällen beeindrucken, sondern haben (idealerweise) das ganze im Blick).



Memphis_83 schrieb:


> Völlige Fehlentscheidung! Und ehrlich gesagt hat das für mich wenig mit Datenschutz zu tun.



Klar hat es etwas damit zutun, man muß ein gewisses Vertrauen haben können, dass das ganze nicht in die gesamte Welt herumposaunt wird. Nicht umsonst heißt es bei Hotlines immer "Dieser Anruf wird aufgezeichnet, wenn sie dies nicht wünschen, dann geben sie uns einen Hinweis".




Memphis_83 schrieb:


> da hätte FB anders reagieren können!
> Egal ob Recht auf deren Seite!



Irgendwann wird mal irgendjemand, aufgrund dieser Informationen umgebracht bzw. ermordet.

-> Wenn dir (oder einem Angehörigen) sowas passieren würde, würde ich gerne dabei sein und sagen: Jetzt schau was du für Mist gebaut hast!

Etwas zu machen, ohne das Recht auf seiner Seite zu haben, ist verdammt dämlich. Man steht dann mit mehr als nur einem Bein im Knast.

Von daher war es nur konsequent dass Facebook es genau wissen wollte/will, aber ich fürchte das übersteigt deinen Horizont.


----------



## Lelwani (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Bevier schrieb:


> Wenn der Gründ für Tod des Kindes zweifelhaft ist, kann ich verstehen, dass die Eltern das Urteil nicht gutheißen. In einem solchen Fall sollten die Daten eben sehr wohl herausgegeben werden. Hier geht es nicht in erster Linie um das Fernmeldegeheimnis sondern um den Tod einer Minderjährigen und ob sie es vielleicht freiwillig in einer Kurzschlußreaktion tat. Wenn meiner Tochter so etwas passieren würde, würde ich auch nicht ruhen. Aktuell (10 Jahre alt) hätte ich noch den Zugriff auf alle ihre (wenigen) Konten aber wie das aussähe, wenn sie älter ist, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen...
> MMn eine eindeutige Fehlentscheidung durch das Gericht, wenn auch zum Unglück der leidenden Eltern leider rechtmäßig.




wenn es für die aufklärung eines verbrechens relevant is ,denk ich sollte man zugriff haben.
Wenn aber nich gehts sie auch dann nix an sry , ihr kackt immer alle rum hier wegen dem datenschutz ...läccherlich sry

Lebt sie deshalb wieder? nein
Ändert das irgendwas? nein...


----------



## geist4711 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

bei einem unsicheren selbstmord, also wo nicht völlig sicher ist ob da nicht doch wer 'nachgeholfen' hat (mögliche straftat), sehe ich da statt der nicht sicher berechtigten(zweifelhaft da die zugangsdaten ja vorliegen) zugangssperre, ehr strafvereitelung bzw vertuschung im amt bzw von facebook aus.

weil irgendwer schon gemeldet hatte, das die tochter nichtmehr lebt(vieleicht einer der mobber wenn dem so war?) wird der account von facebook in den 'ruhemodus', oder wie die das nennen versetzt wodurch die eltern, trotz passwort, nichtmehr an den account kommen.

mindestens die justitz, hat dort zugang zu bekommen und zu schauen, was da los war und ob da etwas straf-relevantes los war. auch facebook hat dann gegebenenfalls, siehe oben, auch die konsequnezen zu tragen.

dazu noch: wenn es einfacher ist den zugang 'tot zu stellen' als trotz passwort und elterliches erbe plus papieren (sterbeurkunde usw) an die daten zu kommen, ist das ein juristisches armutszeugnis.

ich wünsche dem richter der da soweit durchgeblickt hat das facebook hier sich mit seinem handeln hinter dem fernmeldegeheimniss verstecken kann, das ihm oder seiner familie/umfeld nie etwas ähnliches wiederfährt und er dann weiss wessen leben er da kaputt macht der ungewissheit wegen, als folge seines urteils.

mfg
robert


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



geist4711 schrieb:


> bei einem unsicheren selbstmord, also wo nicht völlig sicher ist ob da nicht doch wer 'nachgeholfen' hat (mögliche straftat), sehe ich da statt der nicht sicher berechtigten(zweifelhaft da die zugangsdaten ja vorliegen) zugangssperre, ehr strafvereitelung bzw vertuschung im amt bzw von facebook aus.
> 
> weil irgendwer schon gemeldet hatte, das die tochter nichtmehr lebt(vieleicht einer der mobber wenn dem so war?) wird der account von facebook in den 'ruhemodus', oder wie die das nennen versetzt wodurch die eltern, trotz passwort, nichtmehr an den account kommen.
> 
> ...



Nochmal für dich:
es ist nichtmal sich ob das überhaupt ein Selbstmord war, die Eltern wollen es lediglich ausschließen, um angeblichen Mord usw. ging es dort nicht.

Bei einem Verbrechen kann die Polizei das Fernmeldegeheimnis aufheben, dazu braucht es jedoch überhaupt erst einmal einen begründeten Verdacht und dann einen richterlichen Beschluß.


----------



## Bevier (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn es für die aufklärung eines verbrechens relevant is ,denk ich sollte man zugriff haben.
> Wenn aber nich gehts sie auch dann nix an sry , ihr kackt immer alle rum hier wegen dem datenschutz ...läccherlich sry
> 
> Lebt sie deshalb wieder? nein
> Ändert das irgendwas? nein...



Du hast sicher keine Kinder, dass du solche Reden schwingen kannst. Aber hier stehen sich 2 gesetzliche Grundsätze gegenüber. Das Persönlichkeitsrecht des Kindes und die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern. Da Ersteres recht schnell die Gesundheit des Kindes (wie hier vielleicht geschehen) gefärden kann, ist vor dem Gesetz Letzteres bedeutsamer. Dass es nichts am Geschehenen ändern kann, ist richtig aber potentielle Folgen des Geschehens (eigene Schuldzuweisung eines potentiellen Mobbers führt zu einem weiteren Selbstmord, seelische Gesundheit der Eltern ist in Gefahr...) sind mMn bedeutsamer als die eh stark eingeschränkten Persönlichkeitsrechte einer Minderjährigen. Denn als Elternteil kannst du auch jederzeit eine Partnerschaft verbieten, notfalls sogar mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen (sprich gegebenenfalls die Polizei einsetzen, Unterlassungsklagen einreichen und Ähnliches). Hier reicht schon eine angenommene Gefärdung des Kindes vollkommen aus, obs der Wahrheit entspricht, kann die Polizei kaum nachprüfen.
Zumal die Eltern ja auch noch sehr wohl die Zugangsdaten hatten und als Rechtsnachfolger sehr wohl das Recht hätten, die kompletten Hinterlassenschaften ihrer Tochter einzublicken. Daher kann ich die Entscheidung auch nicht verstehen und sehe hier eine Fehlleistung des Anwalts, der die Familie vertreten hat...


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Moralisch ist das Urteil definitiv eine Fehlentscheidung. Datenschutzrechtlich, aber genau richtig so! 

Klar, dem toten Mädchen kann der Datenschutz egal sein, allen ihren Freunden aber eben nicht. Möglicherweise wurde sie über Facebook von jemandem in den Tod getrieben. Derjenige sollte dann natürlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Aber mit einer Übertragung des Zugangs an die Eltern wird automatisch jeder ihrer Chatpartner unter Generalverdacht gestellt, bzw. kann jede einzelne Nachricht von jeder Person analysiert werden. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal ihre beste Freundin. Sie schreiben privat über Mädels-Zeug...Jungs, Körperpflege, Interessen, etc. Das alles können die Eltern des verstorbenen Mädchens dann lesen. Oder nehmen wir als zweites Beispiel ihre erste Jugendliebe. Vielleicht hat sie mit ihm intime Dinge ausgetauscht, die dann die Eltern lesen können. Sorry, aber das geht echt gar nicht! Daher bin ich froh, das es Datenschutz gibt und dass das Urteil so ausgefallen ist, wie es eben ausgefallen ist. Außerdem spricht nichts für einen Selbstmord, außer die Theorie ihrer Eltern selbst. Und ohne irgendwelche Beweise, die eindeutig für einen Suizid sprechen,  sollte auch niemand das Recht haben da irgendwas durchsehen zu dürfen!  

Daher kann man abschließend nur noch sagen: Möge sie in Frieden Ruhen, aber bitte nicht auf Kosten Dritter!


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Lustig, wie hier zum Teil mit dem Datenschutz Dritter argumentiert wird.

Wenn jemand stirbt und ihr seid der Erbe, dürft ihr auch jeden Brief, der jemals an den Verstorben adressiert ist, öffnen und lesen, egal was der Schreiber des Briefes davon hält.

Und hier soll das jetzt anders sein? Mit welcher Begründung?

PS: Übrigens sah das Gericht in der ersten Instanz das genauso und hat explitzt auf Briefe und Tagebücher verwiesen.

Direkt aus dem ARtikel:

"Im Jahr 2015 hatte das Berliner Landgericht in erster Instanz im Sinne der Eltern entschieden. Die Urteilsbegründung des Richters lautete, dass der Vertrag mit Facebook Teil des Erbes sei. Der digitale Nachlass solle nicht anders behandelt werden als Briefe oder Tagebücher."

Die Begründung leuchtet doch absolut ein. Warum sollen die Erben (die Eltern) bei digitalem Nachlass schlechter gestellt werden?


----------



## geist4711 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moralisch ist das Urteil definitiv eine Fehlentscheidung. Datenschutzrechtlich, aber genau richtig so!
> 
> Klar, dem toten Mädchen kann der Datenschutz egal sein, allen ihren Freunden aber eben nicht. Möglicherweise wurde sie über Facebook von jemandem in den Tod getrieben. Derjenige sollte dann natürlich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Aber mit einer Übertragung des Zugangs an die Eltern wird automatisch jeder ihrer Chatpartner unter Generalverdacht gestellt, bzw. kann jede einzelne Nachricht von jeder Person analysiert werden. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal ihre beste Freundin. Sie schreiben privat über Mädels-Zeug...Jungs, Körperpflege, Interessen, etc. Das alles können die Eltern des verstorbenen Mädchens dann lesen. Oder nehmen wir als zweites Beispiel ihre erste Jugendliebe. Vielleicht hat sie mit ihm intime Dinge ausgetauscht, die dann die Eltern lesen können. Sorry, aber das geht echt gar nicht! Daher bin ich froh, das es Datenschutz gibt und dass das Urteil so ausgefallen ist, wie es eben ausgefallen ist. Außerdem spricht nichts für einen Selbstmord, außer die Theorie ihrer Eltern selbst. Und ohne irgendwelche Beweise, die eindeutig für einen Suizid sprechen,  sollte auch niemand das Recht haben da irgendwas durchsehen zu dürfen!
> 
> Daher kann man abschließend nur noch sagen: Möge sie in Frieden Ruhen, aber bitte nicht auf Kosten Dritter!



du übersiehst dabei das sehrwohl die eltern 'rechtsnachfolger' sind also zugang hätten, es aber dochnicht haben, da facebook den account in 'totenstarre' versetzt hat und sich dann hinter 'datenschutz' bzw 'fernmeldegeheimniss' versteckt.
hätte facebook den account nochnicht eingefroren, gäbe es den streitpunkt garnicht, da die eltern ja passwort usw haben und somit längst zugang hätten.

mfg
robert


----------



## Conqi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Begründung leuchtet doch absolut ein. Warum sollen die Erben (die Eltern) bei digitalem Nachlass schlechter gestellt werden?



Ich persönlich sehe es auch schon als falsch an, dass Erben Briefe lesen dürfen. Sowohl aus Sicht der Briefschreiber, die wahrscheinlich nicht den Inhalt für die ganze Welt bestimmt haben, als auch aus Sicht des Verstorbenen. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass jemanden der Inhalt eines Briefes etwas angeht, dann hätte ich ihm diesen wohl gezeigt. Im Endeffekt äußerst pietätlos da einfach rumzustöbern aus meiner ganz privaten Sicht.

Nun ist es aber eh kaum durchsetzbar, das zu verhindern, also ist meine Meinung in dem Fall auch eigentlich egal. Jetzt im digitalen Zeitalter hingegen ist es zumindest in Ansätzen möglich das zu vermeiden, sofern die eigenen Passwörter geheim sind. Wenn ich mal eines Tages dahinscheide, möchte ich garantiert nicht, dass meine Mails, PNs und Chats von anderen gelesen werden. Das sind private Angelegenheiten, die ich mit einem Gespräch oder Telefonat gleichsetzen würde, und da möchte man schließlich auch nicht Leute mithören haben. Wenn man das anders sieht, ist es ja kein Problem, den Erben einen "digitalen Nachlass" zu ermöglichen, aber ich sehe kein generelles Anrecht darauf gegeben. In diesem Fall ist es noch etwas anders gelagert, aber als generelle Entscheidung finde ich das sehr richtig so wie das Gericht nun entschieden hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Conqi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe es auch schon als falsch an, dass Erben Briefe lesen dürfen. Sowohl aus Sicht der Briefschreiber, die wahrscheinlich nicht den Inhalt für die ganze Welt bestimmt haben, als auch aus Sicht des Verstorbenen. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass jemanden der Inhalt eines Briefes etwas angeht, dann hätte ich ihm diesen wohl gezeigt. Im Endeffekt äußerst pietätlos da einfach rumzustöbern aus meiner ganz privaten Sicht.



Es steht dir absolut frei, dass falsch zu finden, aber das ist die geltende Rechtslage.

Und sofern man nicht möchte, dass nach dem Tod die eigene Korrespondenz gelesen wird, sollte man diese eben zu Lebzeiten vernichten.

Ansonsten gehören sie rechtlich dem Rechtsnachfolger (dem Erben). 



Conqi schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber eh kaum durchsetzbar, das zu verhindern, also ist meine Meinung in dem Fall auch eigentlich egal. Jetzt im digitalen Zeitalter hingegen ist es zumindest in Ansätzen möglich das zu vermeiden, sofern die eigenen Passwörter geheim sind. Wenn ich mal eines Tages dahinscheide, möchte ich garantiert nicht, dass meine Mails, PNs und Chats von anderen gelesen werden. Das sind private Angelegenheiten, die ich mit einem Gespräch oder Telefonat gleichsetzen würde, und da möchte man schließlich auch nicht Leute mithören haben. Wenn man das anders sieht, ist es ja kein Problem, den Erben einen "digitalen Nachlass" zu ermöglichen, aber ich sehe kein generelles Anrecht darauf gegeben. In diesem Fall ist es noch etwas anders gelagert, aber als generelle Entscheidung finde ich das sehr richtig so wie das Gericht nun entschieden hat.



Dann musst du diese Sachen jetzt (zu deinen Lebzeiten) eben löschen.

Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls werden die Eltern schlechter gestellt, als in dem vergleichbaren Fall mit den Briefen. Und das hat ja das Gericht in der ersten Instanz auch so gesehen.

Ich hoffe die Eltern ziehen zur nächsten Instanz und das diese dann besser entscheidet (so wie das erste Gericht).


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Das Gericht kann aber derzeit nur nach dem Recht urteilen, der vorliegt.
Dinge wie Facebook sind aber so neu, dass noch keine Regierung sich direkt mit der Rechtslage auseinander gesetzt hat.
Das fehlt im Grunde genommen. Das Internet ist eben doch Neuland.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand stirbt und ihr seid der Erbe, dürft ihr auch jeden Brief, der jemals an den Verstorben adressiert ist, öffnen und lesen, egal was der Schreiber des Briefes davon hält.
> 
> Und hier soll das jetzt anders sein? Mit welcher Begründung?



Weil das Zeug auf den Servern von Facebook liegt und nicht auf dem lokalen Computer, das wurde schon im Fall der Emails abgehandelt. Wenn die Emails auf dem lokalen Computer gespeichert sind, dann werden sie behandelt wie Briefe, sprich mit dem Computer vererbt. Liegen sie jedoch auf einem Server, wie bei Gmail und man speichert sie nicht lokal, dann wird es nach dem Fernmeldegeheimnis behandelt, ähnlich wie der zentrale Anrufbeantworter bei dem Telekommunikationsanbieter.

Allgemein sollte der Gesetzgeber die Sache klar stellen, als die Gesetze in den 40ern entwickelt wurden, da gab es weder Facebook, Emails, Anrufbeantworter oder Faxgeräte, die Gerichte müssen das seither interpretieren.


----------



## Conqi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sofern man nicht möchte, dass nach dem Tod die eigene Korrespondenz gelesen wird, sollte man diese eben zu Lebzeiten vernichten.



Wenn ich besagte Nachrichten zu Lebzeiten aber noch lesen möchte, ist das keine Option. Der Tod kommt ja leider nicht immer so vorhersehbar, dass man im hohen Alter nochmal alle Seiten durchstöbert, die man so besucht hat, und seine Nachrichten löscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil das Zeug auf den Servern von Facebook liegt und nicht auf dem lokalen Computer, das wurde schon im Fall der Emails abgehandelt. Wenn die Emails auf dem lokalen Computer gespeichert sind, dann werden sie behandelt wie Briefe, sprich mit dem Computer vererbt. Liegen sie jedoch auf einem Server, wie bei Gmail und man speichert sie nicht lokal, dann wird es nach dem Fernmeldegeheimnis behandelt, ähnlich wie der zentrale Anrufbeantworter bei dem Telekommunikationsanbieter.
> 
> Allgemein sollte der Gesetzgeber die Sache klar stellen, als die Gesetze in den 40ern entwickelt wurden, da gab es weder Facebook, Emails, Anrufbeantworter oder Faxgeräte, die Gerichte müssen das seither interpretieren.



D.h. wenn der Verstorbenen noch Briefe in Bankschließfächern hat, darf ich die auch nicht haben, schließlich habe ich da keinen Zugriff drauf?

Klingt für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.



Conqi schrieb:


> Wenn ich besagte Nachrichten zu Lebzeiten aber noch lesen möchte, ist das keine Option. Der Tod kommt ja leider nicht immer so vorhersehbar, dass man im hohen Alter nochmal alle Seiten durchstöbert, die man so besucht hat, und seine Nachrichten löscht.



Dann muss man damit leben, dass diese Nachrichten irgendwann noch gelesen werden können.


----------



## Nuallan (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dinge wie Facebook sind aber so neu, dass noch keine Regierung sich direkt mit der Rechtslage auseinander gesetzt hat.



Mal wieder ein unvorstellbares Versagen des Staates. Seit einem Jahrzehnt (!) ist abzusehen, zu was sich das Fratzenbuch entwickeln könnte/wird. Vielleicht sollten unsere Politiker mal ein paar der täglichen Lobbyisten-Termine streichen, damit sie Zeit haben sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Terracresta (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wie der Datenschutz Verstorbener plötzlich so extrem wichtig ist, aber der von Lebenden oft nicht. Nach meinem Tod ist es mir eigentlich egal, ob meine E-Mails oder dergleichen gelesen werden.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. wenn der Verstorbenen noch Briefe in Bankschließfächern hat, darf ich die auch nicht haben, schließlich habe ich da keinen Zugriff drauf?
> 
> Klingt für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.



Ein Bankschließfach ist gewissermaßen so zu behandeln wie die Wohnung, Arbeitsplatz usw.. Interessant wird der Fall wenn derjenige verstorben ist und einen Brief zugestellt bekommen soll, aber auch das wurde schon geklärt:
Im Todes- und Sterbefall von Angehorigen - Post Nachsenden - Nachsendeauftrag Online

Es geht hier wie gesagt darum ob das Briefgeheimnis oder das Telekommunikationsgeheimnis zuständig ist . Die beiden mögen zwar verwandt sein, sind aber in Teilen doch sehr unterschiedlich. So kann ein Vormund durchaus das Recht haben Briefe zu öffnen, er hat jedoch kein Recht die Telefonate abzuhören.



Terracresta schrieb:


> Wie der Datenschutz Verstorbener plötzlich so extrem wichtig ist, aber der von Lebenden oft nicht. Nach meinem Tod ist es mir eigentlich egal, ob meine E-Mails oder dergleichen gelesen wird.



Es geht hier auch um die Lebenden und zwar um die lebenden Chatpartner. Man muß auch über den Fall hinausdenken, es hätte künftig jeder Erbe das Recht den gesamten Chatverlauf einzusehen. Es gibt eben Dinge die will man nur mit demjenigen besprechen oder die vertraulich bleiben sollen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein unvorstellbares Versagen des Staates. Seit einem Jahrzehnt (!) ist abzusehen, zu was sich das Fratzenbuch entwickeln könnte/wird. Vielleicht sollten unsere Politiker mal ein paar der täglichen Lobbyisten-Termine streichen, damit sie Zeit haben sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen.




Vermutlich wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht ein Urteil fällen und damit ist die Sache geregelt. War schon bei der Email und dem Fax so.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Soweit ich weiß, geht es doch darum zu ermitteln, ob sich das Mädchen umgebracht hat oder ob es ein Unfall war.
Wieso also ermittelt die Polizei nicht? 
Kurz beim Richter einen Beschluss holen und schon kann man reinschauen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, geht es doch darum zu ermitteln, ob sich das Mädchen umgebracht hat oder ob es ein Unfall war.
> Wieso also ermittelt die Polizei nicht?
> Kurz beim Richter einen Beschluss holen und schon kann man reinschauen.



Weil ein Selbstmord keine Straftat ist, man also keinen Durchsuchungsbefehl erhält. Außerdem muß es einen begründeten Verdacht geben, ein "ich will wissen ob sich mein Kind nicht doch umgebracht hat" reicht nicht, auch wenn es menschlich zutiefst verständlich ist und den Eltern wohl keine Ruhe lassen wird.

Was man bräuchte wäre die Aussage des Kindes (vor seinem Tod), dass es gemobbt wurde oder die Aussage eines weiteren Kindes, dass soetwas stattgefunden hat. Dann kann die Polizei wegen Dingen wie Stalking usw. ermitteln.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Sofern aber eben nicht geklärt ist, ob es eine Selbsttötung oder ein Unfall war, kann die Polizei ja durchaus ermitteln.
Und soweit ich weiß, steht ja nicht fest, was es denn nun war. Ergo ist es der Job der Polizei, das zu ermitteln. Dafür wird sie bezahlt.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es steht dir absolut frei, dass falsch zu finden, aber das ist die geltende Rechtslage.
> 
> Und sofern man nicht möchte, dass nach dem Tod die eigene Korrespondenz gelesen wird, sollte man diese eben zu Lebzeiten vernichten.
> 
> ...



Natürlich steht auch dir frei, das zu finden. Aber die geltende Rechtsgrundlage sagt: E-Mails werden nicht mit vererbt. Facebook Nachrichten fallen unter die selbe Kategorie.
Ich finde den Vergleich zu der Mail viel treffender als zu einem Papierbrief.

Ob nun hier die Gesetzeslage optimal ist, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber Gerichte entscheiden auf Grundlage der geltenden Gesetze. Dank einer Gewaltenteilung darf ein Gericht nicht selbst entscheiden, welche Gesetzte jetzt gut sind und welche sie nicht befolgen wollen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern aber eben nicht geklärt ist, ob es eine Selbsttötung oder ein Unfall war, kann die Polizei ja durchaus ermitteln.
> Und soweit ich weiß, steht ja nicht fest, was es denn nun war. Ergo ist es der Job der Polizei, das zu ermitteln. Dafür wird sie bezahlt.



Nein, eben nicht!

Die Polizei kann nur ermitteln wenn eine Straftat vorliegt und Selbstmord ist in Deutschland nicht strafbar. Das wäre einerseits auch recht dämlich, da der Täter verstorben ist und alle Ermittlungen eingestellt werden müssen. Andererseits würde nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Selbstmordversuch der Staatsanwalt am Krankenbett stehen und denjenigen, der versucht hat sich umzubringen, anklagen. Man darf in Deutschland und das ist so auf der Welt relativ ungewöhnlich, sogar einen psychisch gesunden zum Selbstmord überreden und ihm auch das Seil oder Gift geben. Lediglich wenn derjenige dann das Bewusstsein verliert muß man das dann verhindern (was mit dem richtigen Gift unmöglich ist).

Das die Polizei in so einem Fall ermittelt kommt nur bei RTL2 und Sat1 vor.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Natürlich steht auch dir frei, das zu finden. Aber die geltende Rechtsgrundlage sagt: E-Mails werden nicht mit vererbt. Facebook Nachrichten fallen unter die selbe Kategorie.
> Ich finde den Vergleich zu der Mail viel treffender als zu einem Papierbrief.
> 
> Ob nun hier die Gesetzeslage optimal ist, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber Gerichte entscheiden auf Grundlage der geltenden Gesetze. Dank einer Gewaltenteilung darf ein Gericht nicht selbst entscheiden, welche Gesetzte jetzt gut sind und welche sie nicht befolgen wollen.



Komisch, dass das erste Gericht das noch anders gesehen hat. Gesetze sind nämlich nicht so oft eindeutig, wie man glauben mag. Daher interpretieren die Gerichte den Willen des Gesetzsgebers sehr häufig.

Und die Interpretation der ersten Instanz ist für mich deutlich nachvollziehbarer , als die der zweiten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Nur war es eine Selbsttötung?
Wo sind die Beweise dafür?
Etwas im Facebook Account? Das weiß ja niemand.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht!
> 
> Die Polizei kann nur ermitteln wenn eine Straftat vorliegt und Selbstmord ist in Deutschland nicht strafbar. Das wäre einerseits auch recht dämlich, da der Täter verstorben ist und alle Ermittlungen eingestellt werden müssen. Andererseits würde nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Selbstmordversuch der Staatsanwalt am Krankenbett stehen und denjenigen, der versucht hat sich umzubringen, anklagen. Man darf in Deutschland und das ist so auf der Welt relativ ungewöhnlich, sogar einen psychisch gesunden zum Selbstmord überreden und ihm auch das Seil oder Gift geben. Lediglich wenn derjenige dann das Bewusstsein verliert muß man das dann verhindern (was mit dem richtigen Gift unmöglich ist).
> 
> Das die Polizei in so einem Fall ermittelt kommt nur bei RTL2 und Sat1 vor.





Threshold schrieb:


> Nur war es eine Selbsttötung?
> Wo sind die Beweise dafür?
> Etwas im Facebook Account? Das weiß ja niemand.



Ich sehe, wo das Problem ist: Cybermobbing ist in Deutschland kein Straftatbestand. Wäre es dies, dann wäre die Rechtslage hier vermutlich eine andere...

Man, tolles deutsches Rechtssystem, immernoch im 20. Jahrhundert stecken geblieben.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern aber eben nicht geklärt ist, ob es eine Selbsttötung oder ein Unfall war, kann die Polizei ja durchaus ermitteln.
> Und soweit ich weiß, steht ja nicht fest, was es denn nun war. Ergo ist es der Job der Polizei, das zu ermitteln. Dafür wird sie bezahlt.



Das klingt ehrlich gesagt ziemlich nach ner Horrorvision eines Überwachungsstaates, wenn die Polizei Durchsuchungsbefehle bekommt, nur um einfach mal pro forma ein Verbrechen auszuschließen.
So frei nach dem Prinzip: "Wir müssen mal ihre Wohnung durchsuchen, sie waren 2 WOchen im Urlaub und wir müssen prüfen, ob eingebrochen wurde. Hier ist der Durchsuchungsbefehl!"

Wenn es keine Anhaltspunkte gibt, die irgend ein Verbrechen jeglicher Art nahelegen (in diesem Fall ist selbst der Suizid nur eine absolut nicht belegbare Vermutung/Möglichkeit, von Mobbing, dass dazu geführt hat ganz zu schweigen), dann hat die Polizei absolut nichts in dem Fall zu suchen. Und da die privatpersonen vor Gericht gegangen sind, nicht die Polizei wird man das wohl dort ähnlich sehen und keinerlei Ermittlungsbedarf erkennen können.

Wie gesagt, tragische Geschichte, die Eltern haben mein vollstes Mitleid, aber es ist gut, dass der Staat/die Richter hier nicht emotional entschieden haben wie viele hier im Forum sondern neutral die geltende Rechtslage betrachtet und danach entschieden haben.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das erste Gericht das noch anders gesehen hat. Gesetze sind nämlich nicht so oft eindeutig, wie man glauben mag. Daher interpretieren die Gerichte den Willen des Gesetzsgebers sehr häufig.
> 
> Und die Interpretation der ersten Instanz ist für mich deutlich nachvollziehbarer , als die der zweiten.



Und von der höher angelegten Instanz wurde anders entschieden. Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur war es eine Selbsttötung?
> Wo sind die Beweise dafür?
> Etwas im Facebook Account? Das weiß ja niemand.



Du brauchst einen Verdacht auf eine Straftat und weder ein Selbstmord, noch ein Unfall sind eine Straftat, von daher ermittelt die Polizei nicht, weil es strafrechtlich nicht von Belang ist, selbst wenn es den Eltern das Herz bricht. 

Anderes Beispiel: angenommen du hast draußen Obst gelagert und plötzlich ist es weg. Ob das die Vögel oder die Ratten waren ist beides, für die Polizei, nicht wichtig. Erst wenn es jemand geklaut hat oder der Verdacht besteht, schaltet sich die Polizei ein.

Damit es einen Durchsuchungsbefehl für Facebook gibt muß entweder der Unfall kein Unfall sein (bzw. es muß der Verdacht bestehen), sondern eine Fahrlässige Tötung oder gar ein Mord oder dem Selbstmord muß ein Mobbing vorangegangen sein, es gibt allerdings noch nicht einmal einen begründeten Verdacht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sehe, wo das Problem ist: Cybermobbing ist in Deutschland kein Straftatbestand. Wäre es dies, dann wäre die Rechtslage hier vermutlich eine andere...



Doch, es ist strafbar, ob Online oder Offline gemobbt wird ist egal. Allerdings gibt es hier keinen Verdacht und somit wird auch nicht ermittelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Und von der höher angelegten Instanz wurde anders entschieden. Worauf willst du hinaus?



Das ich es anders sehe. Habe ich doch gesagt.

Zumal es noch eine höhere Instanz gibt, die das nochmal anders sehen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist strafbar, ob Online oder Offline gemobbt wird ist egal. Allerdings gibt es hier keinen Verdacht und somit wird auch nicht ermittelt.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es nicht strafbar ist, nur dass es in Deutschland kein eigener Straftatbestand ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Ist doch auch nicht notwendig. Beleidigungen sind strafbar, unabhängig ob virtuell oder nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es nicht strafbar ist, nur dass es in Deutschland kein eigener Straftatbestand ist.



Was auch relativ egal ist, Hauptsache es ist strafbar, ob eigener Straftatbestand oder nicht.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ich es anders sehe. Habe ich doch gesagt.
> 
> Zumal es noch eine höhere Instanz gibt, die das nochmal anders sehen kann.



Richtig, genau das ist ja aber auch die Grundlage der Instanzen. Eine erste Instanz entscheidet. Dann geht das ganze zur "überprüfung" an eine Zweite instanz, die das ganze nochmal eingehender durchleuchtet und zu einem anderen oder gleichen Urteil kommt. Damit ist das erste Urteil eben nicht mehr gültig und die Rechtslage ist das aktuelle Urteil aus höchster Instanz. Und das sagt ganz klar: Facebookserver ist analog zu Mailserver zu behandeln, nicht analog zu heimischen Briefkasten.

Du schreibst: "aber das ist die geltende Rechtslage" - ist es eben nicht, da eine höhere Instanz das erste Urteil aufgehoben hat und bisher keine noch höhere Instanz entschieden hat.
Sollte die höchstrichterliche Instanz wieder dem ersten Urteil folgen, dann sieht das anders aus, aber die [b]aktuelle[/b] Rechtslage ist ganz klar nicht die von dir bevorzugte. 

€dit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Du hast dich auf die Briefe bezogen, ich hab nicht ordentlich gelesen. Das tut mir Leid, das war mein Fehler! Bezogen auf die Briefe hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Bitte entschuldige.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dinge wie Facebook sind aber so neu,


Witzbold:
Erschienen 	4. Februar 2004.
Ich hoffe, das war nicht ernst gemeint.



Threshold schrieb:


> dass noch keine Regierung sich direkt mit der Rechtslage auseinander gesetzt hat.
> Das fehlt im Grunde genommen. Das Internet ist eben doch Neuland.


Ja , 13 Jahre sind eine kurze Zeit für die Gesetzgebung.
Da muß man ja erst mal begreifen, was ein Computer so macht und wie das Internet funktioniert.
Ich hab auch 15 Jahre gebraucht.
Die sind aber schon lange vorbei.

Das Thema ist aber gar nicht witzig, da ich das schon miterlebt habe im Bekanntenkreis.
Und weshalb digitale Hinterlassenschaften anders behandelt werden sollen, als analoge, ist nicht ersichtlich.

Und wenn es zur Klärung eines Todesfalles geht, würde ich bis zum Bundesgerichtshof gehen.
Weil ich eine Tochter habe würde ich da alles in Bewegung setzen, um das zu klären.

Und schnüffeln in einer Hinterlassenschaft würde ich nicht wegen der Menschenwürde.
Nach außen käme da gar nichts.

Die Kommentare wegen "Datenschutz" kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.
Das ist Behinderung der Justiz und strafbar.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Witzbold:
> Erschienen 	4. Februar 2004.
> Ich hoffe, das war nicht ernst gemeint.


Für die deutsche Gesetzgebung ist sowas sehr neu.
Übrigens ging Facebook in DE erst 2010 an den Start.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aber gar nicht witzig, da ich das schon miterlebt habe im Bekanntenkreis.
> Und weshalb digitale Hinterlassenschaften anders behandelt werden sollen, als analoge, ist nicht ersichtlich.



Witzig ist das keinesfalls. Sagt hier aber glaube ich auch niemand, oder doch? (wenn doch, dann solche Leute sofort melden!)
Und ich finde es schon ersichtlich: Es geht um zentral, auf öffentlichen Servern abgelegte Daten, nicht um Daten, die auf einer privaten Festplatte abgelegt sind. Das kann man nicht mit der heimischen Festplatte und dem heimischen Briefkasten vergleichen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn es zur Klärung eines Todesfalles geht, würde ich bis zum Bundesgerichtshof gehen.
> Weil ich eine Tochter habe würde ich da alles in Bewegung setzen, um das zu klären.



Auf jeden Fall, dazu wird es auch kommen - und das ist gut so. Natürlich muss man dann auch akzeptieren, falls das Gericht der aktuellen Instanz folgt.
Aber genau um sowas zu klären sitzen da hoch fähige Richter im Bundesgerichtshof.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und schnüffeln in einer Hinterlassenschaft würde ich nicht wegen der Menschenwürde.
> Nach außen käme da gar nichts.



Versteh ich nicht ganz, den Satz. Auf was beziehst du dich?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Kommentare wegen "Datenschutz" kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.
> Das ist Behinderung der Justiz und strafbar.



Genau hier machst du leider den Denkfehler, den hier viele machen: Es geht NICHT um die Justiz! Hier klagt Privatperson gegen Privatunternehmen. Die Justiz ist hier nicht involviert und es gibt keine Ermittlungsarbeit, die durch irgend jemanden behindert wird. Und da sähe es im übrigen auch ganz anders aus: ein richterlicher Beschluss bewirkt sehr wohl die Herausgabe von öffentlich gespeicherten Chats - vollkommen egal, was die Chatpartner davon halten. Aber eben nur, wenn eine Behörde hier ermittelt.


----------



## Ripcord (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Der angebliche Datenschutz der gerade einer Firma wie Facebook plötzlich so wichtig ist steht in keinem Verhältnis zu der Möglichkeit der Aufklärung eines verstorben Menschen. Es geht hier nicht um ein geklautes Bonbon oder irgendwelche unwichtigen Nebensächlichkeiten. 

Ganz klar eine falsche Entscheidung. Aber das ist halt Deutschland in dem selbst ein gefilmtes Verbrechen welches von einer Dashcam aufgezeichnet wurde noch lange kein anerkannter Beweis ist.


----------



## Vulvaa (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Der Staat darf in Facebook rum fuschen wie sie wollen, Meldungen streichen, mitlesen, alles, aber die Eltern dürfen nicht erfahren wie die Umstände ihrer tochter waren? 
Totale Fehlentscheidung, typisch BRD


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Kommentare wegen "Datenschutz" kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.
> Das ist Behinderung der Justiz und strafbar.



Die Justiz ermittelt aber gar nicht, also kann sie auch nicht behindert werden. Im übrigen ist das geltendmachen von Rechten nicht strafbar.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Interessant auch: Wen in den USA ein unternehmen die Kooperation mit dem FBI verweigert, dann sieht die Argumentation ganz anders aus:

Nach Amoklauf: Apple wehrt sich gegen iPhone-Backdoor für das FBI

Und dort ging es ja nachweislich um ein schweres Verbrechen und um Ermittlungsarbeit. Trotzdem war dort der Gegenwind viel stärker gegen den Kläger gerichtet als in diesem Fall. Gern hätte ich die Meinung zu beiden Themen von den selben Usern gefunden, leider habe ich spontan nur einen User in beiden Threads gefunden und der hat in einem Fall nichts zum Thema geschrieben.
Zeigt in meinen Augen aber trotzdem nochmal, wie emotional die Leute hier reagieren - und wie gut es ist, dass Richter manchmal Entscheidungen treffen, die uns im ersten moment als falsch oder gar "unmenschlich" erscheinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Ich finde den Vorgang von Apple schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Ich wäre da für eine Anzeige wegen Behinderung der Justiz. (Zumal ich Apple, Google und Facebook/Whatsapp als Streiter für den Datenschutz als Realsatire empfinde).

Darüber hinaus entscheiden Richter nicht zwangsläufig immer gut. Es gibt Beispiele für (in meinen Augen) Fehlurteile, auch wenn diese formualjuristisch korrekt sind.

Und gerade die völlige unterschiedliche Bewertung der zwei Instanzen zeigt doch, dass auch unter den Richter unterschiedliche Auffassung über den Fall herrscht.

Die oberste Instanz muss ein Urteil fällen, damit Klarheit herrscht.


----------



## EmoJack (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die oberste Instanz muss ein Urteil fällen, damit Klarheit herrscht.



Wenn wir auch sonst bei dem Thema Datenschutz offensichtlich total gegensätzlicher Meinung sind: Da sind wir uns einig 
Alleine die mediale Aufmerksamkeit in Foren, der Kantine am Mittagstisch und der Presse zeigt ja, wie viel Bedarf besteht, hier ein grundsätzliches Thema zu klären.
Einer von uns wird nicht glücklich mit der Entscheidung sein, aber zumindest ist diese dann auch bindend und die Sachlage klar.


----------



## nonsense (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Sonst wird immer rumgeheult wegen datenschutz , jetzt wird er mal kosequent durchgesetzt und dann ises auch wieder falsch.


Ähm im großen ganzen schon richtig aber es ist wohl ein winzig kleiner Unterschied wenn ich als Eltern(teil) nur wissen will, durch die PN's, ob Suizid oder nicht oder ob eine Staatliche Organisation pauschal alle Daten abgreift und behält die sie erhalten kann.

Im Umkehrfaktor kann ich die Frage in Raum stellen, wenn jetzt auf Staatliche anordnung bzw. ermittlungstechnisch die herausgabe dieser Daten verlangt wird, da wird auch nicht groß mit Datenschutz argumentiert und schnell die Passwörter preisgegeben.
Warum dann nicht wenn die nächsten und engsten Familienangehörigen nur gewissheit haben wollen?!



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern Zugang auf das Facebook-Konto der Tochter brauchen, um herauszufinden, warum Sie sich so verhalten hat, halte ich das für fragwürdig.
> Wenn man mit seinem Kind Zeit verbringt und sich mit ihm beschäftigt, dann merkt man, wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätten die Eltern etwas merken müssen, außer es war spontan, aber dann findet man darauf auch nichts auf Facebook.
> 
> Meine Meinung.


Wie schon hier erwähnt, fängt man ab einem gewissen alter an sich etwas von seinen Eltern zu distanzieren.

In meiner Jugendzeit gab es die Zigtausend Sachen ala  Socialmedia, Smartphones, WhatzCrap und co noch nicht, da war Internet und Handy gerade so im kommen (im bezahlbaren rahmen) und denn noch wussten meine Eltern nicht was ich so am PC treibe, oder was ich damals mit meinem ersten Prepaidhandy so mit den Kumpels per SMS geschrieben habe - trotz eines sehr guten Eltern-Kind verhältniss, das ist der ganz normale Lauf der Entwicklung.




OField schrieb:


> Eine tote Person braucht keinen Datenschutz. Allerdings muss man natürlich bedenken, dass der Account vielleicht auch Zugriff auf schützenswerte Daten anderer Personen hat.


Nun ja es ist ein Problematisches Thema.
Ich persönlich finde das so ein Fall wie der hier doch eher ein Sonderfall darstellt.
Es geht ja nicht darum das jeder X beliebige daher kommt und dies fordern kann und die interesse seitens der Eltern an evtl. schützenswerte Daten (Bilder, Videos, Botschaften etc etc etc.) dürfte gegen Null gehen.


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



			
				Artikel PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Facebook weigerte sich unter Berufung des Datenschutzes.


 

Der Brüller schlechthin, was macht FB denn mit den Daten.....

In meinen Augen sollte FB dann *gezwungen* werden bei allen minderjährigen Nutzern die Erlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten einzuholen.

Meine Kids dürfen auch nicht alles ohne meine Einwilligung und das ist auch gut so!

Zum Glück habe ich meine Kinder davon überzeugt, dass es sich OHNE FB wesentlich besser leben lässt.....

..... und stellt euch vor, es geht ihnen hervorragend und Freunde haben sie auch genug.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Echo321 schrieb:


> Warum kann nicht ein Ermittler die Chatlogs durchlesen und dann beurteilen ob der Tod ein Unfall, Selbstmord oder vielleicht sogar Mord (durch CyberMobbing usw.) war. Die Eltern finden dann ihren Frieden und dem Datenschutz wird genüge getan. Datenschutz ist sehr wichtig , die Anonymität im Netz auch ... beides aber nicht um jeden Preis. Im Einzelfall muss es Ausnahmen geben.



Halte ich in solch einem Falle für das Beste.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Witzbold:
> Erschienen 	4. Februar 2004.
> Ich hoffe, das war nicht ernst gemeint.



Natürlich war es das.
Neue Technologien sind immer so eine Sache, die Rechtslage muss da erst geklärt werden und Regierungen brauchen ewig, um sich damit auseinander zu setzen und Gesetze zu verabschieden, die jeden Bereich abdecken.
Das Fernmeldegeheimnis, das in dem Fall angewandt wird, ist eben nicht wirklich für diesen Fall gedacht, denn als man das verabschiedet hat, gab es Sachen wie E Mail oder Facebook noch gar nicht.
Und auch jetzt wirst du nicht in 2 Jahren ein Gesetz finden, das alles abdeckt.

Ebenso gibt es noch keine Gesetzesgrundlage für selbstfahrende Autos, die ja schon überall Probefahren.
Auch hier hingt der Gesetzgeber Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte hinterher.


----------



## azzih (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Gibt hier halt schlicht keine adäquate Rechtslage aktuell. Und die Argumentation mit dem Datenschutz kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Klar ist das Motiv der Eltern ebenso verständlich, aber da in Chats und Verläufen auch viel Privates von Unbeteiligten steht, haben die Eltern nicht das Recht hier Einblicke zu bekommen.


----------



## yingtao (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Stormado schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es von Facebook m.M.n. richtig, das Einsehen der Daten zum Schutz Dritter zu verhindern.
> 
> Aber hier haben wir einen Sonderfall, von daher würde ich es begrüßen wenn der BGH irgendwann zu Gunsten der Eltern entscheiden würde. Denn wenn die Tochter evtl. wirklich Suizid begangen hat, dann sollten die Eltern das wissen.



Die Frage ist halt wie Chats zu behandeln sind. Sind Chats eher wie Briefe oder eher wie Telefonate zu behandeln? Das Gericht hat entschieden das sie wie Telefonate zu behandeln sind und entsprechend gilt das Fernmeldegesetz. Besonders beim Facebook Chat kann man sehen ob der Chatpartner gerade online ist wodurch das Gespräch direkter ist als z.B. bei Briefen, Emails oder Faxen wodurch Chats durchaus eher als eine Art Telefonat zu sehen sind. Wenn höhere Gerichte zum selben Urteil kommen das Chats als Telefonate zu behandeln sind werden die Eltern nie Recht bekommen. Wenn die Eltern in Revision gehen müssen sie vor Gericht Argumente dafür liefern das Chatnachrichten wie Briefe zu behandeln sind damit diese in die Erbmasse übergehen und Facebook ihnen Einsicht gewähren muss.

Und soweit ich weiß, steht ja nicht fest, was es denn nun war. Ergo ist es der Job der Polizei, das zu ermitteln. Dafür wird sie bezahlt.[/QUOTE]

Offiziell ist es ein Unfalltod. Die Eltern haben aber den Verdacht dass es Suizid war. Für die Polizei gibt es keine Gründe weiter zu ermitteln. Für die war es ein Unfall und selbst wenn es Suizid war ist das keine Straftat.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

völlig unverständlich das noch keine Echtzeit Analyse des Chats erfolgt so das Facebook schon im Vorfeld der Ereignis die Chatprotokolle an die zuständigen Behörden und Verwandten weiterleiten kann. Nur so können wir jeden einzelnen vor sich selber und der pösen Welt schützen .....


----------



## geist4711 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

nochmal: es geht ja eigentlich garnicht darum das facebook den zugang verweigert, sondern darum das facebook(auf wessen initiative hin?) das konto in 'todesfallruhestand' versetzt hat und DAMIT auch dem den zugang verwehrt, der ordnungsgemäß die anmeldedaten hat. 
facebook stellt sich scheinbar(!?) schützend davor mit der behauptung datenschutz usw. ich sehe da ehr das da schleuningst auf einen hinweis von werweisswem hin der account 'totgeschaltet' wurde und man nun fürchtet das deren 'steinerne hausregel' aufgeweicht werden könnte, egal ob das da gesetztliche regeln gibt. 
es kann nicht sein das eine 'hausregel' über dem gesetzt steht!
auch bin ich der ansicht, wenn auch nur der verdacht im raum steht das etwas strafrechtlich relevantes hinter einem selbstmord stehen könnte MUSS ermittelt werden, vollumfänglich, um der opfer willen.
das steht auch weit über datenschutz, vor allem da das opfer da nichts von hat wenn wegen datenschutz nicht ermittelt werden kann, sehrwohl aber etwas davon hätte, wenn es denn mit einer straftat zu tun hat, das ermittelt wird weshalb sie sich umbrachte und diejenigen zur rechenschaft  gezogen werden die da beteiligt sind.
anders ausgedrückt: wenn eine eventuelle straftat, wegen datenschutz ungesühnt bleibt, ist das schlimmer als die daten eines toten durch zu sehen.

mfg
robert


----------



## ch-13-f (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> völlig unverständlich das noch keine Echtzeit Analyse des Chats erfolgt so das Facebook schon im Vorfeld der Ereignis die Chatprotokolle an die zuständigen Behörden und Verwandten weiterleiten kann. Nur so können wir jeden einzelnen vor sich selber und der pösen Welt schützen .....



Kommt bald. Minority Report lässt Grüßen!


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Scheinbar zweifeln hier sehr viele an der Qualität unserer Polizei. 

Generell kann man davon audgehen, dass die Beamten schon einschätzen können, ob eine Straftat wahrscheinlich ist oder nicht. Vor allem besser als man es hier aus dem Forum kann. 

Dazu kommt, dass es ja nicht selten ist (verständlicherweise) das Eltern beim Tot des eigenen Kindes vieles verdrängen oder nicht wahrhaben wollen. 

Ich will keine Ferndiagnose anstellen, aber so gut es sich um eine Straftat handeln könnte, könnte es mindestens genau so gut sein, dass jene Eltern einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen, was ihnen die Beamten erzählen.


----------



## azzih (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



geist4711 schrieb:


> nochmal: es geht ja eigentlich garnicht darum das facebook den zugang verweigert, sondern darum das facebook(auf wessen initiative hin?) das konto in 'todesfallruhestand' versetzt hat und DAMIT auch dem den zugang verwehrt, der ordnungsgemäß die anmeldedaten hat.
> facebook stellt sich scheinbar(!?) schützend davor mit der behauptung datenschutz usw. ich sehe da ehr das da schleuningst auf einen hinweis von werweisswem hin der account 'totgeschaltet' wurde und man nun fürchtet das deren 'steinerne hausregel' aufgeweicht werden könnte, egal ob das da gesetztliche regeln gibt.
> es kann nicht sein das eine 'hausregel' über dem gesetzt steht!
> auch bin ich der ansicht, wenn auch nur der verdacht im raum steht das etwas strafrechtlich relevantes hinter einem selbstmord stehen könnte MUSS ermittelt werden, vollumfänglich, um der opfer willen.
> ...



1. Ich glaube kaum das ein Kind seinen Eltern freiwillig irgendwelche privaten Zugangsdaten gibt. Wohl eher haben diese Passwort über Emailaccount zurücksetzen lassen oder sie hat Passwort irgendwo aufgeschrieben gehabt und die Eltern dies gefunden.
2.  Es gibt keine Hinweise auf Suizid und die Polizei hat die Ermittlungen wohl eingestellt. Dies wäre nicht der Fall wenn es etwas strafrechtlich Relevantes gäbe.

Im Endeffekt suchen die Eltern nach einem "Warum", das ist verständlich. Aber vielleicht war es wirklich ein Unfall oder vielleicht auch ein Suizid. Nichts desto trotz gibt ihnen das nicht das Recht jegliche Kommunikation der Tochter mit Dritten nachträglich zu durchforsten und analysieren. Dies soll bei  einem Verdacht die Polizei tun und nicht die Eltern. Alleine schon um das berechtigte Datenschutzinteresse anderer zu schützen.


----------



## D0pefish (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Das ist auch meiner Meinung nach Sache der Polizei. Immerhin leben die meisten Kontakte sehr wahrscheinlich noch und deren Privatssphäre gilt es ebenfalls vor Dritten zu schützen auch wenn das beim Thema Facebook eher ein schlechter Witz ist und Facebook eher keinen Präzedenzfall möchte bzw. dem Mehraufwand aus dem Weg gehen möchte. Dass die Behörden trotzdem nicht bei jedem Verdachtsmoment Zugriff auf persönliche Daten haben dürfen sollte eigentlich klar sein aber bei solchen Fällen sind sie sogar dazu verpflichtet, auch wenn es dem Datenschützer in mir weh tut.
Mein erster Gedanke war aber: na bei solchen Eltern.... sry aber meist ist es doch so. Die Wahrheit bzw. die Täter sind meist näher als man vermutet. Unter den Facebookkontakten waren sie ja anscheinend nicht. (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)


----------



## Drayygo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Ich bin auch stark für die aktuelle Entscheidung. Ob man Facebook mag oder nicht, und ob sie es allgemein mit dem Datenschutz genau nehmen oder nicht, in diesem Fall haben sie absolut richtig gehandelt.
Und auch wenn es eventuell verständlich ist, dass die Eltern genaueres wissen wollen, geht sie alles andere nichts an. 

*Fiktives Szenario:*

Die Eltern kriegen vom BGH Recht und dürfen sich sämtliche Chatverläufe ansehen. Dann sehen sie vielleicht, wie sich das Kind über die Eltern und deren Strenge aufregt - und sowieso sind ja eh alle doof.
Sie schreibt mit ihrer besten Freundin über intime Dinge - Masturbation, Menstruation, Jungs, welchen sie doof findet, welcher "voll hübsch" ist.
Sie lesen weiter, dass einer der Jungs, in den sie unsterblich verliebt war, ihr einen Korb gegeben hat und sie deshalb tottraurig war. 
Zu allem Überfluss war diese Unterhaltung einen Tag vor ihrem (tragischen) Tod. -> Besorgte Eltern + extreme Trauer= Zusammenhang (denkt dran, dies ist ein fiktives Szenario).
Vielleicht wird der Junge verantwortlich gemacht - vielleicht werden sie die Justiz einschalten, aber wahrscheinlich werden sie nur direkt zu ihm gehen, und ihn fragen, warum er ihre Tochter so schlecht behandelt hat.
Eventuell ist der Junge auch emotional noch nicht gefestigt -> Er macht sich Vorwürfe. Vorwürfe, die völlig unnötig sind, aber spinnen wir die Geschichte weiter.
Besagter Junge wird depressiv -> Und begeht tatsächlich Selbstmord.

*Fiktives Szenario: Ende*

Zumal durch ein (für die Eltern) positives Urteil ein Präzedenzfall geschaffen würde, der es (mit Bezug auf eben diesen) allen Eltern/Erben erlauben würde, nach jedem Unfalltod/etc. mit der "das könnte auch durch Cybermobbing induzierter Suizid gewesen sein" Masche Einsicht in sämtliche Chatverläufe hätte, selbst wenn es (wie im vorliegenden Fall) keinerlei Hinweise darauf gäbe. 
Und wenn es soweit kommen sollte, erwischt vielleicht eine diese Personen einen Chatverlauf, in der tatsächlich sensible Daten (egal wie dumm das ist) ausgetauscht wurden und nutzt diese aus (Kreditkartennummern etc.). Denkt immer dran - nicht alle Menschen sind nett. Und diese Aussage hat nichts mit den Eltern dieses Kindes zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wenn jeder Erbe Einsicht kriegt, sich irgendwann auch ein Krimineller darunter befindet.
Also: Gut gemacht Facebook!

P.S.: Maximalstes Zugeständnis wäre, wenn ein unabhängiger, psychologischer Gutachter auf Kosten der Eltern Einsicht erhält.


----------



## nonsense (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Scheinbar zweifeln hier sehr viele an der Qualität unserer Polizei.


Hmm wundern tut das mich nicht



Drayygo schrieb:


> *Fiktives Szenario:*
> 
> Die Eltern kriegen vom BGH Recht und dürfen sich sämtliche Chatverläufe ansehen. Dann sehen sie vielleicht, wie sich das Kind über die Eltern und deren Strenge aufregt - und sowieso sind ja eh alle doof.
> Sie schreibt mit ihrer besten Freundin über intime Dinge - Masturbation, Menstruation, Jungs, welchen sie doof findet, welcher "voll hübsch" ist.
> ...


Eine moderne, etwas umgebaute Version von Romeo und Julia?!


----------



## Drayygo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Nein. 
Aber ein "Möglichkeit" von dem, was passieren kann.
Selbst wenn es nicht zum Selbstmord kommen sollte - Vorwürfe , die sich der Junge (unberechtigterweise) machen würde wären schon mehr, als überhaupt notwendig wäre.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Seit wann kümmert sich Facebook überhaupt um sowas wie "Datenschutz"?
Mark Zuckerberg kriegt doch Krampfanfälle, wenn er das Wort hört.


----------



## Drayygo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Es ist doch *für diesen!* Fall völlig irrelevant ob und wie oft sich Facebook an Datenschutzrichtlinien hält. Was meinst du, wie das Geschrei groß wäre, wenn sie einfach gesagt hätten: Klar, haut rein. Macht doch. Dann wären Leute wie du (zumindest liest sich dein Post so) auf die Barrikaden gegangen und hätten mal wieder gegen "die pöhsen Facebookianer" gewettert. 
Oder ist es deiner Meinung nach dann okay, wenn einer Firma häufig vorgeworfen wird, sie würde sich nicht um Datenschutz kümmern, dass sie es dann auch irgendwann wirklich nicht mehr tut? Oder ist es vielleicht besser, sich einfach zu freuen (oder es wohlwollend anzuerkennen oder einfach nur hinzunehmen), WENN sie sich denn mal an den Datenschutz hält?


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Es geht um zentral, auf öffentlichen Servern abgelegte Daten, nicht um Daten, die auf einer privaten Festplatte abgelegt sind.


Seit wann ist facebook eine öffentliche Einrichtung?


> Rechtsform:	Incorporated


Das ist eine Privatgesellschaft.
Da ist nichts öffentlich, wie Du ja schon selber erkannt hast:



EmoJack schrieb:


> Hier klagt Privatperson gegen Privatunternehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Es ist doch *für diesen!* Fall völlig irrelevant ob und wie oft sich Facebook an Datenschutzrichtlinien hält. Was meinst du, wie das Geschrei groß wäre, wenn sie einfach gesagt hätten: Klar, haut rein. Macht doch. Dann wären Leute wie du (zumindest liest sich dein Post so) auf die Barrikaden gegangen und hätten mal wieder gegen "die pöhsen Facebookianer" gewettert.
> Oder ist es deiner Meinung nach dann okay, wenn einer Firma häufig vorgeworfen wird, sie würde sich nicht um Datenschutz kümmern, dass sie es dann auch irgendwann wirklich nicht mehr tut? Oder ist es vielleicht besser, sich einfach zu freuen (oder es wohlwollend anzuerkennen oder einfach nur hinzunehmen), WENN sie sich denn mal an den Datenschutz hält?


Welcher Datenschutz bitte?
Facebook hat sich nie um Datenschutz gekümmert, sie verdienen Geld mit dem Verkaufen von Daten. An Dritte (!)
Zuckerberg selber hat gesagt, dass wir, Zitat, in einer Zeit leben, in dem Datenschutz nicht mehr zeitgemäß sei und jeder Informationen mit jedem teilen will.

Ich persönlich war nie gegen die viel diskutierte Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Deutschland, denn die sollte nie mehr Daten speichern, als dein Provider sowieso über dich weiß. 

Wenn fremde Firmen über dich bescheid wissen, ist das o.k., aber wenn der böse, böse Staat über dich bescheid weiß, ist das natürlich schlecht. 

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## nonsense (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welcher Datenschutz bitte?
> Facebook hat sich nie um Datenschutz gekümmert, sie verdienen Geld mit dem Verkaufen von Daten. An Dritte (!)
> Zuckerberg selber hat gesagt, dass wir, Zitat, in einer Zeit leben, in dem Datenschutz nicht mehr zeitgemäß sei und jeder Informationen mit jedem teilen will.


Der Herr Zuckerberg soll nicht von sich oder der User seiner Plattform auf den Rest der Welt schließen.
Nur weil jeder fünfte auf Facebook alle 3 min schreiben muss wo gerade nen Pups gelassen, oder wann und wo ein Kaffe gesoffen wurde trifft das noch lange nicht auf den rest der Menschheit zu.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war nie gegen die viel diskutierte Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Deutschland, denn die sollte nie mehr Daten speichern, als dein Provider sowieso über dich weiß.
> 
> Wenn fremde Firmen über dich bescheid wissen, ist das o.k., aber wenn der böse, böse Staat über dich bescheid weiß, ist das natürlich schlecht.
> 
> Armes Deutschland.


Nunja Datenspeicherung ist Datenspeicherung.
Was der Provider weiß ist (soweit ich weiß, kann sein das ich da nicht aktuell bin) mit welcher IP und MAC ich zu welcher IP(Webseite) mich verbunden habe.

Was das Benutzerprofil erstellen angeht (was einige Firmen machen) aufgrund (m)eines Surfverhaltens, Einkaufsverhalten, Spiele starten etc pp. sieht die Sache schon wieder gaaaaaaaaanz anderst aus.


----------



## beercarrier (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

wie schon einige vor mir gesagt haben finde ich es aberwitzig das facebook den erben unter berufung des datenschutzes verweigert den digitalen nachlass ihres verstorbenen kunden einzusehen. zumal facebook ja auch kein rechtsfreier raum ist, darüber können sowohl straftaten als auch verträge abgeschlossen werden und als rechtsnachfolger wüsste ich doch gerne was ich für verpflichtungen übernommen habe.

besonders widerwärtig finde ich den berliner richter der sein jura examen wohl im überraschungsei gefunden hat und mit dem urteil digitale nutzungsrechte, güter sowie geistiges eigentum für privatpersonen als nicht vererbbar einteilt, große firmen mögen sich freuen aber das ist diebstahl der widerlichsten sorte.

und noch ein wort zu facebook. facebook und datenschutz, das ich nicht lache, hätten die auch nur einen funken anstand im leib dürften die dieses wort noch nicht mal in den mund nehmen. vlt sollten die eltern einfach einpaar anzeigen bei facebook inserieren, dann sollte das mit den persönlichen daten ja kein problem mehr sein. wer heute noch bei facebook ist für den war die stasi ein mitmach-gesellschaftsspiel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ich finde die Entscheidung merkwürdig.
> 
> Wenn ich Erbe bin, bin ich doch Rechtsnachfolger des Verstorbenen. Wenn in der Erbmasse z.B. Briefe an den Verstorbenen sind, darf ich die doch auch öffnen (bin ja Rechtsnachfolger). Der andere Briefpartner, der den Brief geschrieben hat, möchte vielleicht auch nicht, dass ich dann die Briefe lese, trotzdem kann ich das tun.
> 
> Das wäre meiner Meinung nach genau auf diesen Fall übertragbar.



Ich fand das Urteil schon vor einem Jahr merkwürdig und jetzt hat der BGH meiner Meinung nach richtig entschieden:

BGH-Urteil: Erben mussen Zugang auf Facebook-Konto bekommen



> Auch Briefe und Tagebücher gingen an die Erben über, sagte der Vorsitzende Richter Ulrich Herrmann bei der Urteilsverkündung. Es bestehe kein Grund, digitale Inhalte anders zu behandeln.



Schön, dass der Richter diesen Punkt noch mal hervorgehoben hat, weil genauso habe ich es ja auch gesehen. Insgesamt ein gutes Urteil


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Wenn einer stirbt, dann hat man genug zu machen,

um die "realen Hinterlassenschaften" zu regeln 

Wem interessiert dann Facebook?

Was ist denn ein digitales Profil wert, wenn du schon seit 20 Jahren unter der Erde liegst? 

Ich kann es Euch sagen, gar nix


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn einer stirbt, dann hat man genug zu machen,
> 
> um die "realen Hinterlassenschaften" zu regeln
> 
> ...


Wenn anderen ermöglicht wird (per Einstellung) Beiträge auf dem Profil zu verfassen können Dritte weiter auf der Seite posten und Mist da hin schreiben.
Wenn die Eltern oder anderen Familienmitglieder Zugriff haben können sie das unterbinden.
Ich finde bei Familienmitgliedern sollte man eine Ausnahme machen deswegen finde ich das Urteil nicht gut.


Edit: Achso der Thread ist schon älter und es gibt ein neues Urteil. Ja das ist ok.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn einer stirbt, dann hat man genug zu machen, um die "realen Hinterlassenschaften" zu regeln  Wem interessiert dann Facebook?



Offensichtlich interessiert es die Eltern, die bis zum BGH gegangen sind.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein digitales Profil wert, wenn du schon seit 20 Jahren unter der Erde liegst?  Ich kann es Euch sagen, gar nix



Um die Frage, ob das was wert ist oder nicht, geht es doch gar nicht. Hast du überhaupt den Artikel gelesen?


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*

Mit dem Tod sollten sämtliche persönlichen Profile gelöscht werden.dann kann es auch nicht mehr Missbraucht werden.
Die sinngemäße Verwendung sollte über eine Vererbarkeit entscheiden.Firmenprofile können sicherlich weitervererbt werden.

Man könnte ansonsten ja auch drauf bestehen das nach dem Tod der Erbe ebenso den Namen des Verstorbenen annehmen kann.

Bei Vorlage der Sterbeurkunde sollten solche Profile gelöscht werden.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Facebook muss Eltern keinen Zugang zum Konto der verstorbenen Tochter gewähren*



micha34 schrieb:


> Mit dem Tod sollten sämtliche persönlichen Profile gelöscht werden.dann kann es auch nicht mehr Missbraucht werden.
> Die sinngemäße Verwendung sollte über eine Vererbarkeit entscheiden.Firmenprofile können sicherlich weitervererbt werden.
> 
> Man könnte ansonsten ja auch drauf bestehen das nach dem Tod der Erbe ebenso den Namen des Verstorbenen annehmen kann.
> ...



Theoretisch ja,

was interessiert aber Facebook, ob Du den Löffel abgegeben hast?

Geldwert sind doch Deine Vernetzungen


----------

